# Lost paddle near Black Rock



## Spillski (Jun 9, 2012)

Lost a Werner Sherpa paddle with green blades just below the last drop of black rock on Clear Creek. Probably has CU kayak written on one blade if it has not washed off. River consensus says it's lodged somewhere near there. PM or call 720-435-5322 if found. 

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

We ran BR yesterday afternoon, and came across a group on shore picking up after a swim in Black Rock rapid. Stopped to make sure everybody was OK, and apparently their swimmer swam into the undercut and dislodged a Werner that was stuck in there. 

I didn't recognize them, so not much help here. Maybe try posting in Lost and Found?


----------



## DanielGlauser (Apr 26, 2009)

*I also lost a Werner on Black Rock*

Took my buddy down for the first time a few weeks ago, he swam at Black Rock and lost my red and black Werner. No name but unique paddle, please hit me up if you found it and I'll let you know what makes it unique.

Thanks,
Daniel
(303) 681-5821


----------



## rivermountaingnar42 (May 8, 2007)

just texted you. i was the one who took the swim and yup, sure enough must have dislodged it. give me a shout


----------



## rivermountaingnar42 (May 8, 2007)

no beer for a paddle find.. ouch, cause i love beer!


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

rivermountaingnar42 said:


> just texted you. i was the one who took the swim and yup, sure enough must have dislodged it. give me a shout


I lost a Werner Paddle with blue blades on black rock yesterday, don't suppose that was what you found.


----------



## rivermountaingnar42 (May 8, 2007)

TheWhiskyThief said:


> I lost a Werner Paddle with blue blades on black rock yesterday, don't suppose that was what you found.



naw it was green blades with faded CU kayak on one blade, sorry. although im sure you would have beer in return for it. i will keep an eye out


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

No worries, thanks man.

Fyi, if you return one of my paddles you get beer.


----------



## Spillski (Jun 9, 2012)

rivermountaingnar42 said:


> no beer for a paddle find.. ouch, cause i love beer!


My bad about the beer still realitivly new to the sport. Next time you are at Golden's play park I'll buy ya a beer.


----------

